# ZFS mount freezing



## spamx (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello everybody!

My configuration:
3x400GB Single-parity RAID-5 (raidz1)

bsd# zpool list

```
NAME        SIZE   USED  AVAIL    CAP  HEALTH  ALTROOT
ZFS-Vol01  1.16T   596G   596G    50%  ONLINE  -
```
bsd# zpool status -v

```
pool: ZFS-Vol01
 state: ONLINE
 scrub: none requested
config:

        NAME        STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        ZFS-Vol01   ONLINE       0     0     0
          raidz1    ONLINE       0     0     0
            da3     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da2     ONLINE       0     0     0
            da1     ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
```
bsd# zfs list

```
NAME        USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
ZFS-Vol01   397G   384G   397G  /mnt/l
```
bsd# zfs list

```
NAME        USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
ZFS-Vol01   397G   384G   397G  /mnt/l
```
bsd# ls -as /mnt/l

```
total 4
2 .     2 ..
```
BLANK DIR !

bsd# mount

```
/dev/da0s1a on / (ufs, local)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
/dev/da0s1e on /tmp (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/da0s1f on /usr (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/da0s1d on /var (ufs, local, soft-updates)
```

bsd# zfs mount -a

```
load: 0.00  cmd: zfs 76483 [tx->tx_quiesce_done_cv)] 8.11r 0.00u 0.08s 0% 1704k
load: 0.00  cmd: zfs 76483 [tx->tx_quiesce_done_cv)] 9.92r 0.00u 0.08s 0% 1704k
load: 0.00  cmd: zfs 76483 [tx->tx_quiesce_done_cv)] 10.45r 0.00u 0.08s 0% 1704k
load: 0.00  cmd: zfs 76483 [tx->tx_quiesce_done_cv)] 10.86r 0.00u 0.08s 0% 1704k
load: 0.00  cmd: zfs 76483 [tx->tx_quiesce_done_cv)] 14.73r 0.00u 0.08s 0% 1704k
load: 0.00  cmd: zfs 76483 [tx->tx_quiesce_done_cv)] 15.05r 0.00u 0.08s 0% 1704k
load: 0.00  cmd: zfs 76483 [tx->tx_quiesce_done_cv)] 472.47r 0.00u 0.08s 0% 1704k
load: 0.00  cmd: zfs 76483 [tx->tx_quiesce_done_cv)] 472.77r 0.00u 0.08s 0% 1704k
load: 0.00  cmd: zfs 76483 [tx->tx_quiesce_done_cv)] 473.26r 0.00u 0.08s 0% 1704k
load: 0.00  cmd: zfs 76483 [tx->tx_quiesce_done_cv)] 606.34r 0.00u 0.08s 0% 1704k
load: 0.00  cmd: zfs 76483 [tx->tx_quiesce_done_cv)] 606.62r 0.00u 0.08s 0% 1704k
load: 0.00  cmd: zfs 76483 [tx->tx_quiesce_done_cv)] 606.93r 0.00u 0.08s 0% 1704k
load: 0.00  cmd: zfs 76483 [tx->tx_quiesce_done_cv)] 607.21r 0.00u 0.08s 0% 1704k
load: 0.00  cmd: zfs 76483 [tx->tx_quiesce_done_cv)] 656.75r 0.00u 0.08s 0% 1704k
load: 0.00  cmd: zfs 76483 [tx->tx_quiesce_done_cv)] 657.12r 0.00u 0.08s 0% 1704k
load: 0.00  cmd: zfs 76483 [tx->tx_quiesce_done_cv)] 657.52r 0.00u 0.08s 0% 1704k
```
CTRL+T output

I try mount pool (zfs mount -a), then zfs command is freezing! I can only reboot with ctrl+alt+del

Please help

P.S. I have no backups... :-(

Thanks a lot!


----------



## AndyUKG (Dec 8, 2010)

IÂ´m not really sure what your errors mean, but I guess youÂ´re hoping someone will suggest something! So here you go:

Is it really still showing "no known errors" after running the failed mount command? Have you checked the drive status from "camcontrol devlist"? And maybe it would be worth doing an export and import of the pool to see if that cleans up the situation?

ta Andy.


----------



## spamx (Dec 8, 2010)

Thx for your quick reply.

The [cmd=]camcontrol devlist[/cmd] shows all drive


```
bsd# zpool export ZFS-Vol01
```
command successfully go all pool exported


```
bsd# zpool import ZFS-Vol01
load: 0.01  cmd: zpool 1051 [tx->tx_quiesce_done_cv)] 242.65r 0.00u 0.13s 0% 2176k
load: 0.01  cmd: zpool 1051 [tx->tx_quiesce_done_cv)] 246.21r 0.00u 0.13s 0% 2176k
load: 0.01  cmd: zpool 1051 [tx->tx_quiesce_done_cv)] 246.51r 0.00u 0.13s 0% 2176k
load: 0.01  cmd: zpool 1051 [tx->tx_quiesce_done_cv)] 246.83r 0.00u 0.13s 0% 2176k
load: 0.01  cmd: zpool 1051 [tx->tx_quiesce_done_cv)] 247.32r 0.00u 0.13s 0% 2176k
load: 0.01  cmd: zpool 1051 [tx->tx_quiesce_done_cv)] 247.70r 0.00u 0.13s 0% 2176k
load: 0.01  cmd: zpool 1051 [tx->tx_quiesce_done_cv)] 248.19r 0.00u 0.13s 0% 2176k
```

then zpool import command is freezing! I can only reboot with ctrl+alt+del


----------



## AndyUKG (Dec 8, 2010)

Hmm. I suppose you have already thought about if you have made any changes to the system config? Assuming that it isn't related to any changes you have made perhaps its an issue with the disk controller or the cables? How are the disks connected? Can you change the cable and the port? You should export the pool before changing any ports in case the disk device names change. Or even connect the disks to another system? 

Andy.


----------



## spamx (Dec 9, 2010)

I checked 3 disk on different machines

The problem is with the mount pool to system

I replace all 3 drives


```
zfs umount -a
```
This will import the pool but will not mount to system!


```
zpool replace ZFS-Vol01 da1 da4
bsd# zpool scrub ZFS-Vol01
bsd# zpool replace ZFS-Vol01 da2 da5
bsd# zpool scrub ZFS-Vol01
bsd# zpool replace-Vol01 da3 da6
bsd# zpool scrub ZFS-Vol01
```
all successfully


```
bsd# zpool import
bsd# zpool list
NAME        SIZE   USED  AVAIL    CAP  HEALTH  ALTROOT
ZFS-Vol01  1.16T   596G   596G    50%  ONLINE  -
bsd# mount
/dev/da0s1a on / (ufs, local)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
/dev/da0s1e on /tmp (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/da0s1f on /usr (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/da0s1d on /var (ufs, local, soft-updates)
bsd# zfs mount ZFS-Vol01
```
shell freezing
or after reboot

```
bsd# zpool import ZFS-Vol01
```
shell freezing

How can I recover a few files in zfs fs?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 9, 2010)

Format your posts properly, please.


----------



## AndyUKG (Dec 10, 2010)

spamx said:
			
		

> I checked 3 disk on different machines
> 
> The problem is with the mount pool to system
> 
> ...



I tested this, [cmd=]zfs umount -a[/cmd] does not import the pool on my system. Another thing that seems very odd from your description is that the import command fails, so I deduce you cannot import the pool, and yet you are able to replace disks on the pool and do a scrub. Doesn't seem to make sense to me...

Also when I suggested testing the drives on another system, I was meaning can you test connecting the drives to another FreeBSD system and do a zpool import?

thanks Andy.


----------



## spamx (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry for my english

I did a trick to import pool but not mount pool to system !

without changing / to read-only [cmd=]zpool import ZFS-Vol01[/cmd] command is freezing! I can only reboot with ctrl+alt+del 


I remount / to read-only


```
bsd# mount
/dev/da0s1a on / (ufs, local, read-only)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
/dev/da0s1e on /tmp (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/da0s1f on /usr (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/da0s1d on /var (ufs, local, soft-updates)
```


```
bsd# zpool import ZFS-Vol01
cannot mount '/ZFS-Vol01': failed to create mountpoint
```


```
bsd# zfs list
NAME        USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
ZFS-Vol01   397G   384G   397G  /ZFS-Vol01
```

The pool successful imported to system but is not mounted
Now I can exec command [cmd=]zpool replace[/cmd] and [cmd=]zpool scrub[/cmd]

After a successful replace disks and checked the pool


```
bsd# zfs set mountpoint=/var/ZFS-Vol01 ZFS-Vol01
```


```
bsd# zfs mount ZFS-Vol01
load: 0.01  cmd: zpool 1459 [tx->tx_quiesce_done_cv)] 3.61r 0.00u 0.09s 0% 1908k
load: 0.01  cmd: zpool 1459 [tx->tx_quiesce_done_cv)] 4.25r 0.00u 0.09s 0% 1908k
load: 0.01  cmd: zpool 1459 [tx->tx_quiesce_done_cv)] 4.75r 0.00u 0.09s 0% 1908k
```
shell freezing


----------



## AndyUKG (Dec 13, 2010)

Can you try importing the pool on another server? If that fails I don't know what else to suggest...


----------

